# DENT Data logger setup on existing 800 amp service



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Southeast Power said:


> We have an epic installation where the customer cut out some scope of work and about 200 amps of load for an attached building.
> The engineer wants a load study to prove the existing load and *how much capacity we will have if we replace the 800 amp with an 800 amp*.
> The City was suspicious that the owner was trying to sneak in additional equipment when we proposed 1000 amps.
> 
> https://youtu.be/mvfkIu3yhIU


Can you 'splain me Lucy?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MikeFL said:


> Can you 'splain me Lucy?


I suspect the load is really about 400 to 500 amps max. They have maybe 50 small stamping and cutting machines, could be 2 hp to 3 hp that run with no load and then stamp or cut small pieces of aluminum about every 5 or 10 seconds, a dozen fans and about 25ksf of lighting, a small office and a 50hp compressor.
The service is 3 phase and looks to be fairly well balanced. 
We built the 800 amp to match the existing and now the client is suggesting the would like to add a 60hp compressor, I would like to have 200 amps of additional capacity to handle the new compressor.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

What part number is that Ziploc NEMA 3R enclosure?


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

If we were redoing that service over here, the power co. would of made us install a proper CT cabinet for metering.


It's surprising how other parts of the country are able to do things....


I do like that little recorder though, I saw you post something about it in another thread, looks pretty nice!


EDIT: I rewatched the video and maybe I'm mistaken. Is that cabinet your masts come out of, the CT cabinet? Ours over here are usually 48"H x 36"W x 11"D for 4-800 amps. I've never seen one that tall and skinny if that is in fact a metering cabinet?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Cow said:


> If we were redoing that service over here, the power co. would of made us install a proper CT cabinet for metering.
> 
> 
> It's surprising how other parts of the country are able to do things....
> ...


It's a 1200 amp 3R circuit breaker enclosure.
We just assumed they would just do a disconnect/ reconnect instead of re hanging the service drop over a busy road.


----------

